# "this rate expires in 2 minutes"



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

What nimrod wouldn't just wait 2 minutes to pay 1/2 the price? Is this not proof that surge is merely a tool to manipulate drivers?


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

puber said:


> It may go up, so moron like you would pay 5X after waiting 2 minutes.
> But you cracked the system, uber is stupid and you are shmart


Yes, I'm certain the rate is going to go up. Lmao.

A moron like me could also just select "notify me *if* surge ends" (I love if, as if it's not going to end ever).

Also, a moron like me is moronic enough to know that other options exist, such as lyft (which I prefer to uber as rider), a taxi and several other local options. I have several drivers' # in my cell phone.

By the way, it's currently down to 1.7x. That also expires in 2 minutes.

I'm just pointing out further proof that surge pricing isn't going to make your experience as a driver profitable. As soon as uber gets you where they want you, surge ends. Then what? Are you going to drive home/log off empty handed, or are you going to take a few 75 cent/mile rides?


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

And now there's no surge whatsoever and 3 more cars online, just sitting.


----------



## uberguy_in_ct (Dec 29, 2014)

2.1 and it's still $1.58/mile thats disgusting. Oh by the way your battery is almost dead.


----------



## uberguy_in_ct (Dec 29, 2014)

I love it when they say demand is off the charts, there is probably 4 more riders looking for rides than there are drivers. "Fares have increased to get more Ubers on the road" I have never gotten a message or email telling me I should go drive, I guess we should all spend our free time watching the app in case it surges, and be ready to haul ass to pick up Ubers slack.


----------



## Verminator (Sep 12, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> I'm just pointing out further proof that surge pricing isn't going to make your experience as a driver profitable. As soon as uber gets you where they want you, surge ends. Then what? Are you going to drive home/log off empty handed, or are you going to take a few 75 cent/mile rides?


Surge pricing was never intended to make your experience as a driver more profitable. Any additional profits for the driver are incidental.

The purpose of surge is to motivate the rats (drivers) to move towards the location of the cheese (riders).

Surge is designed to get more drivers to "busy" areas so our Precious Snowflakes don't have to wait more than a few minutes for a pickup.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Riders hate surge. Driver's hate non-surge. Why is Uber so loved?


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

People in my area pay it.. they dont care. Its better than waiting 40 minutes for a taxi. There are even free shuttles for the college students to use... but they dont. They all take Uber at 2.8x


----------



## flyingdingo (Feb 5, 2015)

Dear Pax,

If you get this notice, just sit tight because some desperate drivers are wasting gas racing to the red zones to serve you. As soon as drivers arrive (and it won't take long), the surge ends. You win!

Love,
Rick


----------



## Western Warrior (Jan 20, 2015)

Traveling more then 5 min to a surge pickup gives the pax too much time to cancel the ride. Need to be within couple min, same with wait time. When clubs close, the clock is ticking and money a wasting.


----------



## flyingdingo (Feb 5, 2015)

I made the stupid mistake in the beginning of driving to surge zones. They always end just before or just after I get there. Screw that. No more. I'm out when I have a couple of free hours here and there to make some extra money. I ain't gonna chase surge zones all over Atlanta traffic.


----------



## Western Warrior (Jan 20, 2015)

flyingdingo said:


> I made the stupid mistake in the beginning of driving to surge zones. They always end just before or just after I get there. Screw that. No more. I'm out when I have a couple of free hours here and there to make some extra money. I ain't gonna chase surge zones all over Atlanta traffic.


You need to know the pattern of surges. Always a good idea to go to an area where the clubs are during closing. you'll see the crowds out front all looking for their ride holding their phones. Some people will even try stealing your current pax's ride. This is a sure thing and hitting a distant ride at 3x or more can be a sweet ending to your night.


----------



## flyingdingo (Feb 5, 2015)

Western Warrior said:


> You need to know the pattern of surges. Always a good idea to go to an area where the clubs are during closing. you'll see the crowds out front all looking for their ride holding their phones. Some people will even try stealing your current pax's ride. This is a sure thing and hitting a distant ride at 3x or more can be a sweet ending to your night.


Nah. I don't do bar closings anymore. It's not worth it. I hate the smells, and it's too easy to get a low rating from an idiot.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Western Warrior said:


> You need to know the pattern of surges. Always a good idea to go to an area where the clubs are during closing. you'll see the crowds out front all looking for their ride holding their phones. Some people will even try stealing your current pax's ride. This is a sure thing and hitting a distant ride at 3x or more can be a sweet ending to your night.


I wouldn't do it for a 30x. No amount of money could get me to allow those people in my car.

I drop a lot of them off there when they were Dr. Jekyll..... but when they turn in Mr. Hyde, they're some other Uber drivers problem.

My quitting at midnight leads to higher surges when they want to go home, so..... you're welcome!


----------



## Western Warrior (Jan 20, 2015)

flyingdingo said:


> Nah. I don't do bar closings anymore. It's not worth it. I hate the smells, and it's too easy to get a low rating from an idiot.


Ya, I got a couple low rating last night when group of girls got in my car and I thought they were my ride. Drove a block before realizing they were not mine and my current pax was upset I put a couple blocks on his ride. Other low rating is after physically having to grab my iphone power cord from a pax who claimed it was his. Ratings got lowered because of these yahoos.


----------

